# If you had to be an Enneatype other than your own, Which would you Want to be?



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Aw, c'mon guys, itz a game!


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

3w4 - Id type, charming and objectively succesful

4w3 - Sense of self/inner guidance, plus no attatchment triad insecurities (ie; what will people think?)

7w6 and 7w8 - naturally optimistic.



I envy Frustration-types and their ability to happily live in the fringes of society as long as they're enjoying themselves.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

8w9 and 4w3 are in my tritype, so I threw those out to play fair.

Although I envy the nines, I had to go with 3w4. I dig that kind of ambition, wish I had more of it. (I might also be feeling guilty about dicking around on here all day instead of studying. Damn you, superego!)


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

hal0hal0 said:


> A tie between 9 and 7, partly because of the positive outlook. I would trade in my 1-fix for anything else :dry:.
> 
> *I secretly wish I was indifferent/Sloth, because I often pretend to be all "whatever" even though it's just a stupid persona. I hold back anger, frustration and resentment, which is dishonest, in a way. I wish I wasn't so obsessed with what people thought of me, so I don't think I'd want to be an image type. At all. Not even fixed. I would have a bitype: 7w8 9w8 and nothing else. There's too much of a performance feel to being an image type that can either feel really good or really bad* (and lately it's been the latter).
> 
> I feel like I'm perpetually going through an endless series of mid-life crises. I suppose my 7-fix gives me a taste of the positive outlook, but fuck it, I want a [more] PERMANENT HIGH.


Oh god, this. Every word of this. I'd want to be super chill, with ZERO self-consciousness. For once, I want to know what that's like.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I love my tritype and wouldn't trade it for anything. But if I HAD to... ugh 7w6? Just because I'm curious to know what it's like. Everything besides my types or very close variants of my types are unappealing to me.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@Boss

Y U no like 8s?


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

7w8. Wouldn't want to be anything but a 7.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

1w9-6w5-2w1 SX-SO (the combo in entirety, which I'm pretty sure isn't my tritype)

The idea of being what I'm not is too strange to me to imagine though, so there's a bit of resistance in putting something down strictly as something I'd actually like to be, nonetheless it seems a combo that pops out if I had to mix appeal and allure, and not completely incompatible with how I am


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Whichever type/stacking is the most God-like.


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't want to be any other type. However, I am rather curious what an 8w7 7w8 3w2 sx/so version of me would be like :tongue: (not sure there would be any "me" left). I like 8s in general, but I find the idea of an 8 INFJ particularly intriguing.

Not totally sure about what instinctual stacking I would pick, since I like the force of the sx/so, but... seems like I'd be in need more than an so/sx would. Not sure.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

I'd look for something more balanced I think. 

1. Anything that lets me keep my boundaries and enjoy direct confrontations is fine.
2. I probably need better values
3. I keep getting yelled at for being too self centered
4. Would prefer sturdier, more self sufficient builds that do have a sense of integrity to keep me in check, aren't too cuddly, and can still go RAAWR if needed. *

(TL;DR - people pleasing on my own terms w/o fucking shit up too badly + some self containment + more srs, but not a total pessimist)*

hmm, one for each triad..

8w9-2w1-5w6 (introvert)
3w4-1w9-7w8 (extrovert) 
6w5-8w9-2w3 (neither)

& we'll keep the sp/sx to put a limit on the crazy.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd want to be a 5w4, because I honestly don't mind being quiet and contemplative, I just dislike the insecurity and emotional side that being a 4w5 entails.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

bearotter said:


> 1w9-6w5-2w1 SX-SO (the combo in entirety, which I'm pretty sure isn't my tritype)
> 
> The idea of being what I'm not is too strange to me to imagine though, so there's a bit of resistance in putting something down strictly as something I'd actually like to be, nonetheless it seems a combo that pops out if I had to mix appeal and allure, and not completely incompatible with how I am


Do you normally retain a great deal of cautious integrity then?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I really want to be a 4w5 So/Sp but I'm stuck at 5w4. :frustrating: Not that upset. I find their mystique attractive, low-key, joyfully iconoclastic, contradictory, outspoken and almost inaccessible. Two examples.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> I'd want to be a 5w4, because I honestly don't mind being quiet and contemplative, I just dislike the insecurity and emotional side that being a 4w5 entails.


Ha, look at my last post. Maybe we could trade type....just for a day or three.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@Choice: it's compatible with me "ish" not in the sense I'm very like that type, but more like I think I could find an allure to someone of such a type.


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> I'd want to be a 5w4, because I honestly don't mind being quiet and contemplative, I just dislike the insecurity and emotional side that being a 4w5 entails.


So you would reduce your emotive flair in order to increase your detachment...I think you would miss it when it's gone my dear. I'm like a crystal, I can shine pretty colors when the light hits me right but.....so cold to the touch.....so.........so cold...


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

3w4!

I admire this type so much, and this is the type I'd like to be for myself. I so wanted to be a Type 3 especially 3w4, and I don't know if it's just me but this type I think is the best type - competent, always striving to be the best, not bothered by emotions, wanted, attractive, winner, successful, graceful, tactful, outstanding.

@_Animal_

Maybe we want to be something or someone we wish to be, the one we look forward to, to embody the characteristics we wish for ourselves, because we think, by being this kind of persona, we think this is our best self. We want to be the Enneagram which is our growth line. This is our soul child.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't really think of any type I would _want _to be, to be honest.^^;


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> I can't really think of any type I would _want _to be, to be honest.^^;


It's true. Every type sucks in its own way. But it's a game. :kitteh:

*Announcer voice:*
3w4 coming up in the lead so far. Not surprising in the slightest.


----------

